# Granit Treppenbelag befestigen



## tfl (23. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde nochmals gerne das Thema "Naturpool: Granit als Treppenbelag unter Wasser aufgreifen":

Auf gezeigter Treppe soll ein Granitbelag verlegt werden (Treppe je eine Platte,
U-Sitzbank 3 Platten, 3cm dick, ca. 60kg schwer).
Nach bisherigen Infos sollte ich die Platten mit 2K Epoxydharzkleber vollflächig mit der
Folie verkleben.
Wäre folgende Vorgehensweise eurer Meinung nach auch machbar:
- Treppe mit einer Gummimatte oder ähnliches belegen, um Ungleichheiten, die durch die
Folienverschweißung in den Ecken entstanden sind, auzugleichen
- Treppenbelag auflegen
- Ränder zur Folie oberseitig und unter der Stufe mit z.B. Innotec Adheseal Kleber
abdichten.

Ich denke, so kann man auch mal die Platten entfernen, wenn nötig. Problem sehe ich nur
in der oberen Sitzbank, wenn der Wasserstand im Winter unter Skimmerniveau abgesenkt wird,
könnte dort der Frost unter dem Belag eventuell Probleme machen. Vielleicht lässt man da
die Versiegelung unter dem Belag fehlen, damit dort das Wasser ablaufen kann.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Granit Treppenbelag befestigen*

Hallo Thomas!
Für Dein Problem gibt es Bautenschutzmatten, die sind 1-4cm stark aus Recykling- Gummi. Im Baumarkt unter anti rutsch Matte für Waschmaschienen (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht).
Auch bei Deiner Sitzbank sollte es beim Wasser ablassen keine Probleme geben.
Aber noch etwas anderes. Sind die Granitplatten (Stufen) geschliffen? Wenn ja wird es glatt wie Eis.Eine Abhilfe würde sein zwei Schlitze mit dem Winkelschleifer rein, gut Staub frei gemacht,links und rechts mit Malerkrepp abgeklebt und zwei ordentliche "Würste" von Innotec eingeklebt,als anti Rutsch-Stopper. 

LG Ron!


----------



## tfl (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Granit Treppenbelag befestigen*

Hallo Ron,

ich hab nun 5mm Zellkautschuk genommen. Platten liegen schön auf.
Der Granit ist geflammt+1xgebürstet, also relativ rutschfest und hoffentlich
dennoch gut zu reinigen.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------

